# They say a picture is worth a thousand words



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I say my little one is learning fast.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

Appears as if he's on the right track. Be proud.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

that's absolutely adorable!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

That is great! We're just starting to potty train my little girl. She hasn't brought the catalogs to the pot yet, but she does drag them around the house everywhere!
Thanks for posting that picture Scott!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome, kids do the greatest things:nod:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

LOL! Funny stuff Scott!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

oh god!
my son runs up to my humis and makes the sniffing sound. he'll cry unless i let him sniff a cigar... he sees me do it all the time, so he repeats... he's 22... months old.

god help us!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Ha ha ha,,,I wonder where he got that from. Priceless and as time goes by that picture will increase in value. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

That my friend, is priceless...


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Hehehe...thanks for the smile..


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nothing like starting the slide down the slope at an early age!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

That's really cool. Hopefully he'll compare prices with other catalogs before ordering anything ...


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> That's really cool. Hopefully he'll compare prices with other catalogs before ordering anything ...


:rofl:


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

QUALITY....

keep him away from the unsmokeables...

rb


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is priceless. You better tear up his fisher price credit card now :lol:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Priceless


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

That is an awesome picture, make sure you save it.

I took one of my son when he was just a little baby propped up on the couch with a Rolling Rock and a pack of Camels. He thought it was the funniest thing when he saw it when he was 17.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

That is awesome.

What you need to do is buy a box from _that_ catalog and save it. Give it to him with the picture at his graduation or wedding.

My 2 yr old loves the cigar catalog as well. My wife gets mad because I taught him to call his Oscar the Grouch, "Oscuro". He will walk around the house saying "wheres Mathews Oscuro, Mathew can't find him". :cowboyic9:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

"<-------thanks to Wiseguy1982, my boobs bounce in all their unbridled glory! "

Uhhhh, Mike - you might want to rephrase that. Might be TMI to know those are _your_ boobs.

Just sayin' ...


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL Truly OutStanding!  

Also, I think the idea of buying from that catalog and then presenting them to him on grad day or something is a pretty outstanding idea as well


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha ha a haaha aahahaa ahahaahahaha!

:rofl:

gag gasp choke- Hahhahahahahaahahahaahahaha!!!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

The wide eyes are great. Great pic.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Im gonna tell ya right now he is gonna be one educated cigar smoker when he is of age!!!! Now dont let Child services see this or you might get labeled as a bad parent!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

and THATS why I want to have a baby boy!

Great pic


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

That is great, I hope whenever I have kids they are that cool!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Tritones said:


> "<-------thanks to Wiseguy1982, my boobs bounce in all their unbridled glory! "
> 
> Uhhhh, Mike - you might want to rephrase that. Might be TMI to know those are _your_ boobs.
> 
> Just sayin' ...


I can assure you those are not Mike's boobs. I've met *him* in person. :laugh:
LOL. Good guy too.. He just needs to tell me when we're going to have a smoke this weekend. HEAR THAT MIKE? Get back at me hahaha.

Oh, and almost forgot:
Teach em' young 
That's why I want a boy when I eventually have a kid.


----------

